# Another Cypripedium reginae forma album



## GaryB (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is a picture of one of the two reginaes forma album planted in my garden. One has 5 flowers on 3 growths and the other bloomed with 6 flowers on 3 growths. Both are large 9 - 11 year old plants. This is the second season since planting.
I pollinated two flowers on each plant and it looks like they set 5 pods with a little help from an unknown pollinator. If all goes well, I will have some flasked for myself and a pod will go to Troy Meyers for flasking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful! So pristine. Good luck with the pods.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice. How tall is the plant?


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 28, 2009)

very very nice, great bloom


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 29, 2009)

:clap::clap:Lovely! :drool: :clap: Good luck!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 29, 2009)

Super cyps!


----------



## John M (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in love!


----------



## GaryB (Jun 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. How tall is the plant?



They are both about 24". They are planted on the east side of the house and get full sun until about 1pm.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanx, I have to measure mine.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Elena (Jun 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GaryB (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is one of the seed pods at about 3 weeks. All 4 that I pollinated look like this one and there are two smaller ones that insects must have done.

I'll take two pods at about 7 weeks and have them flasked. By doing green pods I avoid the delay with vernalization (sp?) that is needed with mature pods. The other two, I'll do as mature pods in case the greens pods are too immature or have other issues.


----------



## Dupuy (Jul 11, 2009)

amazing! very rare i assume goodluck on gerowing from seed!


----------

